# Covid-19



## Daviddew (Oct 2, 2020)

I have ataxia and struggling to walk and my son is my Carer I’m struggling with my anxiety and is Covid only catching from an infected person as I am struggling to touch my face inside my house when I don’t let anybody in my house


----------



## danagrl64 (Jan 16, 2012)

To avoid catching Covid when you have a caregiver who comes in from being out in the world these are the things you can do that will stop it: The person coming in must wash their hands as long as it takes to sing happy birthday song. That is 20 seconds. They must be sure to wash between the webs of their fingers and especially the finger and thumb and then scratch their palm and rinse under water, pat dry. You can use the disinfectant spray or the wipes that can be bought and the door handle that they touched to every closets everything they touched coming in including the sink, must be wiped off and allowed to dry with a disinfectant. It is very best practice to change shoes for indoor shoes and outdoor shoes. Putting the fear of a dog or cat will not transmit the virus to you. The first porous and absorbs that little amount of moisture and so no one has caught the virus this way. The same is true for laundry and clothing and just the paper on Cans. We are only now learning that some money has been found to have the virus on it but money is made of some special stuff with special fibers in it some of the metal. We know the virus likes hard plastic, it likes hard surfaces 

You need the opportunity to wash your hands after he leaves or after he finishes washing his hands before you are touching your face and brushing your teeth. The only time it’s really important if you are touching a surface that you both often touch like the kitchen counter or the bathroom counter, that is when it’s important for you to wash your hands but he is hand sanitizer that is at least 60% alcohol-based. No ethanol alcohol!!! Are use 70% rubbing alcohol in a small spray bottle and I spray both sides of my hand and then rub them together as the washing them. Once they are dry I moisturize them. I am allergic to a lot so I use extra virgin coconut oil. 
If you see your son Wiping around his mouth picking his teeth cough into his hand, he must wash his hands or sanitize them. He must also wash his hands before using common areas like the kitchen and bathroom. Also remember if there are any shared remotes for television and use some Lysol spray or wipes- although wipes will eventually remove numbers and colors. 

Do not buy masks from Amazon for N 95 or KN 95. Unless they have come up with something new, the one they have leaves them metal strip exposed and fits poorly. I getting yourself KN 95 masks which you can find at nextdoor.com advertising You are wearing the same filtration as the nurses in the hospital but not as sturdy it to last all day in such a severe environment. But it is reusable and it will protect you if someone should come in your house that is a stranger or if you become suspicious that your son has been exposed to the virus.
You are wearing the same filtration as the nurses in the hospital but not as sturdy it to last all day in such a severe environment. But it is reusable and it will protect you if someone should come in your house that is a stranger or if you become suspicious that your son has been exposed to the virus.
I have three pre-existing lung diseases and I’ve survived COVID-19 twice at home. The second time was worse than the first for my lungs but I have a phobia of being admitted to the hospital and I don’t think they would’ve admitted me anyway. But my lungs will never be the same and I now have mild third-degree renal failure. So, that’s not cool. I also have what’s called Covid brain, just memory problems and mental fog. I had been very slowly recovering from a car accident two years ago when I first got Covid last March. 
Because people do not know they have COVID-19 for at least three days before the very first symptom and I mean a mild symptom, then it might be a good idea when your son comes to give you any personal care to help you move you up in the bed I hope you stand up that you both wear a regular inexpensive blue surgical mask. Cloth are OK but not very good unless you put maybe a piece of coffee filter inside to prevent the moisture droplets from going through the cloth. The moisture droplets can hang in the air, worst so if someone uses the stretchy material meant for the winter to go around the neck and pull over the face called gators. Don’t allow this and don’t allow a handkerchief.
I would begin taking vitamin D if you don’t already if you do already I would increase it. Every case that ended up in ICU they tested for one survey 86% had Clinic leave though if not critically low vitamin D. Vitamin D is essential not just for a brain to use serotonin and not be depressed but also for our immune system to make antiviral antibodies. This way if you caught it it will be a mild to moderate case. You’ll hate it but you’ll be fine. I think vitamin C and a good as my doctor of herbal medicine told me they are. And also zinc with food once a day. If you have any questions feel free to contact me. Dana


----------

